

AppJet: Another cloud application framework - astine
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2008/12/02/appjet-another-cloud-application-framework/

======
markessien
I'm still not impressed. There are many things wrong with it:

1\. I don't know anyone who actually likes javascript. Lots of people use it,
but I've never met anyone who loves it. People love ruby, python, C++, VB6,
Delphi, Lisp, Clojure, but there are some languages that people just use but
don't love, and Javascript is one of them

2\. Why ever would I put my eggs in their basket? Learn a new framework, and
have all this run on their servers? They may pull this anytime, and what am I
left with - a .jar file that I now have to purchase some expensive server to
run with?

3\. I don't see that they will scale. Google, I KNOW they scale because they
are at the top of the heap, but I don't know who AppJet are.

Frameworks and languages are a big investment for a programmer, and AppJet
offers a lot of uncertainty, but no clear benefit.

Sorry about this, but this one gets my thumb down (again).

~~~
tectonic
I actually really enjoy JavaScript. I secretly enjoy closurefu and first-class
functions.

~~~
astine
Well, it seems that it isn't a secret anymore.

~~~
kirubakaran
Kinda like Victoria's.

------
fh
Is this maybe targeted more at novice programmers? A web IDE doesn't make that
much sense if you already have local source control, there's an "Absolute
Beginner's Guide to Programming" (<http://appjet.com/learn-to-
program/lessons/intro>) linked right on the front page, and the whole
experience seems to encourage experimentation with instant feedback. If I'm
right, all the comments about Google App Engine miss the point.

------
coliveira
Looks interesting, but I don't know if their architecture can scale as much as
appengine.

~~~
david927
I think that's the big flaw with this, and that's simply that it's a small
company. The one thing I can't risk in my cloud app framework is that the
company will suddenly go under or that it won't truly scale.

Otherwise, it's cool.

